# Modem connected but no internet



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

Im having an interesting issue. The modem I am using shows all signs that I am connected to the Internet but when I both try using a router and directly connect to it. It says I have no internet connection. When I go through network and sharing center and change adapter settings it shows "no internet connection" next to ip and DNS. But when i click on details I do have an ip and DNS information there. My wonderful provider basically said everything shows fine so they won't come out and look at it but I still don't have internet. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the make and model of the modem
whats the make and model of the router

with just the modem connected 
Do a powercycle - see how below
and connect a PC directly to the modem by cable and post back an ipconfig /all please - see how below

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 

Do any other devices connected work OK 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
How to open an Elevated Command Prompt in Windows 8
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

Modem is a hitron cve-30360. Router is a net gear 6100. Antivirus I'm currently using is mcafee. Doing the power cycle now and will let you know the results when that is done.


----------



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

Power cycle did not bring the Internet back up. Again all the lights on the modem are alluding to it working correctly but still lack Internet.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you do the following ping tests with the connection direct to the modem please

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.0.1*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 98.139.183.24*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 


if you see on the results a 
"general Failure"


> PING: transmit failed. General failure.


This sometimes means a firewall issue
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is the ping test.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

- try *safemode with networking *

For other windows version, XP,Vista, W7 as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works


----------



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ran it in safe mode with networking and had the same issue still. And this was both directly connecting it and using the router.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have another PC/Laptop you use or borrow ?
and check the modem is actually connected


----------



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

I finally convinced my provider to come out and look at what's going on. They switched my modem to a different setting so it would interact better with a router and no it isn't getting an ip at all. So they will be coming by today. Will let you know what they say if I still need help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

look forward to seeing the solution


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Appears the router is working fine from the ipconfig and ping tests. Its the internet connection that isn't working.

To confirm you would logon to the router and go to the wan page setup screen to see if you have a wan ip from the isp. There maybe a internet test button on this page also which will allow you to test the isp connection.


----------



## Doopy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok so it's finally fixed. However, I can't confirm what exactly it was as the tech didn't speak that much English. The fix was replacing the modem, resetting the router and then doing a power cycle on both the modem and the router.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for taking the time to let us know - sounds like the modem was faulty as suspected


----------

